# Damn, must do 13 more UberEats deliveries :-(



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

When April 30th rolls around, I will only have a total of 8 Uber trips in the rolling 30-day period, and one cancellation. Right now, I have 30-something trips with one cancellation. The 8:1 will put me at >4% cancellations which will disqualify me from keeping my Uber Pro status.

I'm pretty sure I saw some message about how the Uber Pro status will be protected for a longer period of time, but my previous Uber Pro status was only Gold, and I had to use my one-time Platinum Pro status thing to upgrade from Gold to Platinum this period. Well, this period I acquired enough points for Platinum, but cannot keep the "upgrade" to Platinum if my cancellation percentages are above 4%. I suspect that even with the Covid Pro status protection, they will still drop me back down to Gold at some point in the near future.

What a pain in the ass.

I would have easily gotten to Diamond with plenty of time to spare had it not been for the virus. Racked up the first 1600+ points in the first month. I fell to Gold, from Diamond, during the winter when I took about three months off from rideshare.

The diamond support was nice, but really the gas discount is what I'm after


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I am 123 points short of diamond, but being part time Diamond is rought to get because it is double the Platinum level in my market.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Damn, that's rough. In my market it's 800 points per tier level. For example, 800 gold, 1600 Platinum, 2400 diamond

If with a few 3-point hours left you are only a handful of points away, it might be worth considering ordering yourself some fee-free Uber eats orders from a friend's phone to gain the diamond. I imagine the gas discounts will be worth it alone.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> Damn, that's rough. In my market it's 800 points per tier level. For example, 800 gold, 1600 Platinum, 2400 diamond
> 
> If with a few 3-point hours left you are only a handful of points away, it might be worth considering ordering yourself some fee-free Uber eats orders from a friend's phone to gain the diamond. I imagine the gas discounts will be worth it alone.


Mine is 100 400 800


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> When April 30th rolls around, I will only have a total of 8 Uber trips in the rolling 30-day period, and one cancellation. Right now, I have 30-something trips with one cancellation. The 8:1 will put me at >4% cancellations which will disqualify me from keeping my Uber Pro status.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw some message about how the Uber Pro status will be protected for a longer period of time, but my previous Uber Pro status was only Gold, and I had to use my one-time Platinum Pro status thing to upgrade from Gold to Platinum this period. Well, this period I acquired enough points for Platinum, but cannot keep the "upgrade" to Platinum if my cancellation percentages are above 4%. I suspect that even with the Covid Pro status protection, they will still drop me back down to Gold at some point in the near future.
> 
> ...


Plenty of gas apps. Gas Buddy is the one I use. Save much more then the percentage Uber gives you.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Miscalculated. Needed total 18 more. 2 down 16 to go, maybe as little as 2.5 days left. This sucks. Turned down 5 tapioca drink places in a row, 3 on DD and 2 on UE. The UE ones were absolute killers, 40-minutr ordeals going to the very outer edges of the city.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

****. Got tricked into taking some Burger King order that's going to end up taking like 45 minutes. If I cancel this one I'm pretty much done so I just have to bite the bullet and hope the drive-thru line isn't too long.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

So far got 12 done since starting this thread. Focusing post-10pm when the other apps are mostly garbage orders, rather than cutting into the "prime time" of the better apps.

7 yesterday, 5 so far today. Paced myself for 6 a day to get the 18 I need, so far I'm exactly on track.

So far have 19 trips in the month of April, depending on where the rolling 30 days cuts off at, May 31 might be counted which would give me 21 trips total but I'll play it safe and count April only.

Which means I need 6 more trips to be at exactly 4%. But I'll do 7 more just to be sure and be UNDER 4%.

Getting higher than 50% tip frequency but really it's just a bonus, I just want to keep my Pro status and everything else is gravy since I'm doing this during hours I'd normally be sleeping.

At a quick glance looking like $9-$10/delivery average after tip. Maybe higher than $10 if tips come in for more orders from tonight as well as yesterday.

Let's go. 7 more!! 💪 💪


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

First night was 57% tip frequency. Last night was 20% :-(

Maybe that'll change but not really counting on it.

I'll try to knock out the other 7 today.

After that, I'm not going to be touching Uber until I return to rideshare. Which probably won't be until June.

A lot of cheapskate's fast food orders after 10 p.m. I'm lucky to have a > $9/delivery average accepting everything except for the most atrocious offers like $3.61 to go across town to a McDonald's to go back across town to deliver, for most likely no tip.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

27 deliveries booked in April. Not touching Uber until at least 1st of Month.

It's a damn shame that Uber got two greedy with their restaurant cuts and reduced pay rates to drivers which probably alienated a lot of potential restaurant partnership business. Seems like uber has a lot more of the lower end, trashy, fast food type joints signed up compared to the other apps.

In my opinion the Uber app is clearly the best hands down, in perfect integration and implementation of everything. I rarely ever have to wait for a UE food order, besides having to wait in the line of other drivers on a busy weekend night at a busy restaurant. The app is a pleasure to use and it can certainly keep you busy and you have a pretty accurate expectation most of the time of exactly how far the trip is and how long it will take you to complete the trip.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Today's daytime tip frequency was 87%. I have noticed that more often than not, if UE diners don't tip in the first 4-5 hours, they aren't likely to tip at all.

Of course there are exceptions where there have been some that tip as late as a few days later, just like on Uber rides, but a vast majority of the tips in my experience have been within a few hours of delivery.

For instance, of the five trashy fast food UE deliveries from last night after 10pm, only one tipped within a few hours, and now nearly 20 hours later, that hasn't changed. Same thing with the first day, 4 of 7 tipped within a few hours, and now nearly 48 hours later it hasn't changed.

Total 12 of 20 deliveries got tipped. Or, 60%

I use a voice to text speech engine to do a majority of my posts while I am driving (I know, I know), and give them a quick glance to check that there are no glaring errors. If sometimes it doesn't make sense, it's because I missed the error


----------

